# 8dpo very faint line? UPDATE AF arrived



## Tesh23

Taken after 4 mins.

Got a very faint line at 8dpo with my ds in my last pregnancy.

7dpo was an outright bfn on the same test.

Have attached first test untweaked, second test tweaked.


----------



## shnsn

i see something there!! Much clearer in the second pic. This is exciting!
I am a day behind you hope its our month x


----------



## Jft1

I see it!! I hope it progresses for you <3


----------



## justonemore31

I see two lines


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks for the responses ladies :flower:

Here is 8dpo evening test. Line appeared before 4mins this time if that makes any difference.

First on untweaked, second one tweaked.


----------



## tingley

I can see the line on your first test. Hopefully it will be a bit darker in a day or two. X


----------



## Tesh23

9dpo 6am test fmu 20miu test


----------



## shnsn

i see it !!


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks shnsn!

Not getting my hopes up but looked at my dried test from earlier and there does seem to be colour in it which I haven’t had in my previous evaps tests from the months before. Def can’t trust it but it is a bit promising. 

Will be testing with a 15miu test later today, these tests I’ve been using are 20miu


----------



## Tesh23

Sorry forgot to attach the 9dpo SMU tests

First one untweaked second one tweaked


----------



## shnsn

Those lines look really good for 25miu. Do you have any 10miu tests? I wonder if they would be darker?


----------



## Tesh23

These tests are 20miu.

I’ve asked dh to pop to the store to get a couple of 10mIU ones so I can check.

It will help to check with different brands as well just in case these tests are showing up a false positive. It’s the first time I’m using them and only got them because they were $0.30 each!


----------



## shnsn

Ive finally got a light positive with a different brand IC and with very diluted urine so that make me feel more hopeful. I tend to do 3 of the cheap ones together as i have found they are not consistent.


----------



## Tesh23

That’s awesome!! Really hope u see progression 

These are from mid afternoon (blue dye and cheapie) and evening pink dye midstream all 20miu still couldn’t get the 10miu


----------



## saveme

I see lines on all of your tests... gl mama!


----------



## Tesh23

Unfortunately this mornings test (10dpo fmu) test looks almost bfn to me... oh well.. will have to wait and see...


----------



## shnsn

Im in the same boat, i dont get it and dont feel like trusting the tests but do when they show a bfp! I hope its just because its early yet. Fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## shnsn

I can’t believe how on some brands of 10miu i have a clear bfp no squinting etc and on others its stark white with the same urine sample!


----------



## Tesh23

I really don’t know... but dh is gone to the shops now to get a couple 10miu’s.

If it’s bfn I will prob wait for AF to show. If it’s a Faint BFP I may test again in the evening.

Either way I will update because the lines on the 3 different tests were definitely there yesterday and if they aren’t anymore I’m prob going to lean toward a failed implantation.


----------



## Tesh23

My chart also has never in 20 months of ttc showed a steady rise in temps like this - wishful thinking? Absolutely lol


----------



## Jft1

I could see lines on all of them. Fx for this afternoon's tests!


----------



## Aphy

Could see lines on some of them and I am terrible with these things so fx!


----------



## Tesh23

This was 11am test 

I have no idea anymore... lol

Thanks for looking :flower:


----------



## shnsn

Its so confusing isnt it! I can see something in the top picture. I feel elated one minute and then deflated the next. If im not pregnant this cycle i might not use the cheapies next month.


----------



## Tesh23

The bottom test 6pm blue dye test only the faintest of shadows taken at 2mins.

The top test is the dried test from earlier. Can it be an evap?! The other lines that are supposed to show under ‘2’ and ‘3’ aren’t visible... and the line had pink colour irl earlier and pink color now...


----------



## shnsn

That dried lines looks promising and i do see a hint of a line on the blue dye one.


----------



## Tesh23

Last test for today 20miu faint line appeared by a minute.


----------



## Jft1

I see it on all of them!!


----------



## Tesh23

If they are faint BFP’s.... I’ve had them from 8dpo and I’m 10dpo today. Surely it should be getting darker? 

Are they all just evaps or just still very low hcg?...


----------



## shnsn

I see it!! I read somewhere it takes 3 days for hcg to double. Hopefully darker lines for you tomorrow.


----------



## Jft1

These are mine. First cheapie was 10dpo. Second cheapie 14dpo. Frer was 13dpo. 
As you can see, even at 14dpo my lines hadn't got much darker. They were like this on all tests except frer. Hopefully you're just early and you'll see progression x


----------



## Tesh23

Jft1 said:


> These are mine. First cheapie was 10dpo. Second cheapie 14dpo. Frer was 13dpo.
> As you can see, even at 14dpo my lines hadn't got much darker. They were like this on all tests except frer. Hopefully you're just early and you'll see progression x
> 
> View attachment 1058621

Thank you so much for sharing, really :flower:

That does really give me hope xx


----------



## Jft1

Tesh23 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing, really :flower:
> 
> That does really give me hope xx

Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Tesh23

So I have been getting squinter a and faint lines since 8dpo.... I’m 11dpo today and this is what I got this morning.

It’s a bit of a weird test but it’s the only 10mIU we have here in SA, it’s supposed to show you weeks from conception apparently.

First pic is at one min mark just to prove I saw the lines that quick.

Second pic is at 4 mins but I tilted it to look at it and it made the dye run a bit :(

Third is yesterday’s test for comparison.

I’m going to send dh to the shops in the next couple hours (for the third time lol!) to get me more if the same test for comparison. I have a 15 miu and a 20miu for tomorrow


----------



## justonemore31

I have never seen a brand like that w the numbers. What do the numbers mean? I see a line on all the tests you posted. I'm thinking you have a BFP.


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks justonemore. It is quite a strange test! It’s the only 10mIU one I could find in SA. We really need better tests here lol. We’ve just got clear blue and then these drug store brands.

The number are supposed to tell u how
Many weeks you are - but that’s grossly inaccurate as all the lines on the test are 10mIU. Their reasoning is that if there is enough hcg in your urine it will show on all 3 but I don’t think that’s a good indicator. I don’t even think that’s how the digital teas work.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I see the line on all ure tests hon eeeeek


----------



## Jft1

I definitely see lines. Hoping this is your bfp!


----------



## Tesh23

11dpo 6pm test bfn

I’m not sure what was up with the other tests, and different brands as well but I’m pretty sure I’m out.

I also feel like af is on her way and I’m pretty sure she will be right on time. 

What a crazy tww this has been!


----------



## justonemore31

I'm sorry, maybe it was a chemical? I definitely saw lines.


----------

